# Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?



## mal (Dec 17, 2009)

Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?

Just Heard that Old Canard on Err Amerika as I was Enjoy the Incessant Whining of the Left about their Heretic Former Messiah and his Party's Failure to Deliver them the Socialism they Demand. 

So my Question is Simple...

Let's say Abortion is Outlawed, you get Pregnant and you don't want the Child... Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if that was your only Option as these Dishonest and Abjectly Hysterical Liberals on Err Amerika are Eluding to?



peace...


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 17, 2009)

no most women would use a menstral extraction kit...legal and much safer....do you have any clue how many ways there are to abort?


----------



## mal (Dec 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> no most women would use a menstral extraction kit...legal and much safer....do you have any clue how many ways there are to abort?



Yes... Not the Point of this Thread... The Context of the Inspiration of this Question is Given and it's Based on Err Amerika Callers and that Old Canard.

Did you Read the OP?... _"if that was your only Option"._



peace...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

No, I would let the unwanted bastard be born and then blame the Republicans and Conservatives every day of this poor kids life for him even being here!  I would never stop to even consider my own foolish actions for getting pregnant with a child I didn't want.  That would be taking personal responsibility for my actions and here in America I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## mal (Dec 17, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> No, I would let the unwanted bastard be born and then blame the Republicans and Conservatives every day of this poor kids life for him even being here!  I would never stop to even consider my own foolish actions for getting pregnant with a child I didn't want.  That would be taking personal responsibility for my actions and here in America I don't have to do that anymore.



Standing up...



Damn it!... I can't Rep you again!...



peace...


----------



## Zander (Dec 17, 2009)

Save the PLANET!! Stop global warming!! Abort today!!!


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 17, 2009)

Kansas just outlawed coathangers!


----------



## mal (Dec 17, 2009)

Zander said:


> Save the PLANET!! Stop global warming!! Abort today!!!





I Know you are being Sarcastic, you Fucking BREEDER!... 

Is the Qualification "Fucking" Needed there?... 



peace...


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 17, 2009)

the "poll" was not up when i replied.....so you want to discuss bullmal instead of reality...go for it.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 17, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> No, I would let the unwanted bastard be born and then blame the Republicans and Conservatives every day of this poor kids life for him even being here!  I would never stop to even consider my own foolish actions for getting pregnant with a child I didn't want.  That would be taking personal responsibility for my actions and here in America I don't have to do that anymore.



so dog do you approve of abortion under any circumstances?

o and btw 8 years of a conservative president and abortion is still a big business, so what does that tell you?


----------



## mal (Dec 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> the "poll" was not up when i replied.....so you want to discuss bullmal instead of reality...go for it.



The Poll is Irrelevant...

The Thread's Basis is the Dishonest Claims that Liberals REGULARLY Make, as they have Today on Err Amerika, about Abortion if it's Outlawed...

Back Alleys... Coat Hangers...

Discuss.



peace...


----------



## Varth Dader (Dec 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> 
> Just Heard that Old Canard on Err Amerika as I was Enjoy the Incessant Whining of the Left about their Heretic Former Messiah and his Party's Failure to Deliver them the Socialism they Demand.
> 
> ...



That type of questio is great -- considering that for half the people, this is a hypothetical that can NEVER be anything but a hypothetical.

I think only women should be allowed to answer that question.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 17, 2009)

No, I'd find an unethical doctor.  Safer than a back alley thing.


----------



## Zander (Dec 17, 2009)

Varth Dader said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> ...



 what if it is a man who has a female avatar? We have a few of those types here.........


----------



## chanel (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Political Junky (Dec 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > No, I would let the unwanted bastard be born and then blame the Republicans and Conservatives every day of this poor kids life for him even being here!  I would never stop to even consider my own foolish actions for getting pregnant with a child I didn't want.  That would be taking personal responsibility for my actions and here in America I don't have to do that anymore.
> ...


It tells me that cons use abortion as a tool. If they outlawed it they'd be minus a platform.


----------



## chanel (Dec 17, 2009)

It will not be outlawed.  But mal is right that the old "back alley coat hanger" argument is pretty fucking lame.  As Bones, noted - they have pills.


----------



## Claudette (Dec 17, 2009)

How about you take birth control or use a condom when having sex. Then you won't have to worry about a coat hanger or anything else. Jeeze. Folks need to use the brains god gave em.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 17, 2009)

Men, and I say this tongue in cheek (after all, this is mal), that use women as tools are the biggest fucktards on the planet.


----------



## mal (Dec 17, 2009)

chanel said:


>



Mommy?... Dearest?...



peace...


----------



## mal (Dec 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Men, and I say this tongue in cheek (after all, this is mal), that use women as tools are the biggest fucktards on the planet.



Eat Shit, you Stain.



peace...


----------



## rdean (Dec 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> 
> Just Heard that Old Canard on Err Amerika as I was Enjoy the Incessant Whining of the Left about their Heretic Former Messiah and his Party's Failure to Deliver them the Socialism they Demand.
> 
> ...



Actually, the liberals had the money to leave the country.  Most of those abortions were from poor uneducated whites, or as they like to be called, *"the Republican Base".*


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?


 
Why do illegal abortions always have to be done in a back alley?

Can't they be done inside a building?  (Granted, maybe the building can face a back alley...or maybe railroad tracks.)


----------



## mal (Dec 17, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> ...



I Forgot to Clarify that the Hanger must also be Rusty... 

^Liberals say it ALL of the Time when ANY Restrictions are Discussed on Abortion...

This Thread Illustrates just how Dishonest they are when they are Called on it out of their Comfort Zone.



peace...


----------



## MaggieMae (Dec 17, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> No, I would let the unwanted bastard be born and then blame the Republicans and Conservatives every day of this poor kids life for him even being here!  I would never stop to even consider my own foolish actions for getting pregnant with a child I didn't want.  That would be taking personal responsibility for my actions and here in America I don't have to do that anymore.



If I were a Republican, back in the day, I would send my pregnant daughter off to a boarding house for wonton women who shamed their parents, and tell all my elitist friends at the Yacht Club that she's gone to Europe for a year to study at Sorbonne. The child would be adopted and never mentioned again.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > No, I would let the unwanted bastard be born and then blame the Republicans and Conservatives every day of this poor kids life for him even being here!  I would never stop to even consider my own foolish actions for getting pregnant with a child I didn't want.  That would be taking personal responsibility for my actions and here in America I don't have to do that anymore.
> ...



I don't think you two have my exact opinions of abortion down pat.  Here is the "official" Big Black Dog ideas and opinion of abortion.  On one hand, I feel abortion is not such a good thing.  In fact, I'm very much against it.  However, on the other hand, I do not believe that the government has any business telling anybody, ladies included, what they can and can't do to or with their bodies.  It's not government property.  It's yours and you should have the freedom to use it as you wish.  In the case of abortion, I have a few exceptions to that statement.  I do believe that abortion is justified under a few conditions and they are these:  (1) rape (2) certified health risk for the mother to go through with the pregnancy, and (3) in the case of incest.  In the event of rape, if the rape has been reported and filed with the proper police officials, I believe the abortion should be paid for by the State in which the unlawful rape occurred.  In the event of a certified health risk to the mother, the abortion should be paid for by either an insurance company or by Medicade if the woman is uninsured and cannot afford to pay for it, or the abortion could be paid in full by the woman if she was not indigent.  In the event of incest, because it is an illegal activity, the abortion should be paid for by the State once the incest has been officially reported to the appropriate authorities.  Abortion should never, ever be allowed to be used as a means of simple birth control.  I believe that to be very immoral and this practice should be illegal.


----------



## MaggieMae (Dec 17, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> No, I'd find an unethical doctor.  Safer than a back alley thing.



In the 40's and 50's, a woman _might_ try sticking something far enough up her vagina to puncture the uterous, and she might also try a few bottles of caster oil. But for the most part, a woman knew who got her pregnant and they just got married. End of story.

In the 60's and 70's, women either just had their babies and took care of them, got married, or found a doctor who would do a D&C (employer insurance covered those).

By the 80's, the option of an abortion was available.

Another topic for the lame zone. I think Mal fantasizes all that blood pouring from some woman's vagina which is the only reason he thinks this subject would be interesting and worth discussing. I've provided all the options, and it isn't.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Men, and I say this tongue in cheek (after all, this is mal), that use women as tools are the biggest fucktards on the planet.



yeah, tha malcontent's concern for wiiimmminfolk is legendary.


----------



## mal (Dec 17, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Men, and I say this tongue in cheek (after all, this is mal), that use women as tools are the biggest fucktards on the planet.
> ...



Illustrate it... 

It's a Cute Juvenile Level Attack on a Message Board, but Aside from me Namecalling on Said ANONYMOUS Message Board AFTER I was Attacked, and of course NOT Knowing NOR Caring what ANYONE's Gender was, could you or someone else here Please Illustrate what's being Insinuated?...

And I'll add that a Few "Women" here Act FAR from the Lady Type, so they can Look in the Cyber Mirror if their Feelings are Hurt when someone Slaps Back at them.

People getting Personally BUTT HURT online on Message Boards about Words is the Weakest of Complaints, and I'd just like to see it Illustrated...

Since it's "Legendary" and all. 



peace...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



dude. get a grip. you know what you are doing, i hope.
one of your things is to try to push your weak agenda by hiding behind skirts.
then you forget this and show your typical weak macho pecker in another thread.
we have been through this.


----------



## Zona (Dec 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Save the PLANET!! Stop global warming!! Abort today!!!
> ...



I thought gays called straights breeders....oh that's right, they do.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 17, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Men, and I say this tongue in cheek (after all, this is mal), that use women as tools are the biggest fucktards on the planet.
> ...


I've noticed. He has a narrow window of "lady-like" women that he approves of...the rest are just tools to him. 

Not that any actual woman would go near him.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Dec 17, 2009)

Abortion is murder.. 

The end.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> 
> Just Heard that Old Canard on Err Amerika as I was Enjoy the Incessant Whining of the Left about their Heretic Former Messiah and his Party's Failure to Deliver them the Socialism they Demand.
> 
> ...


Why don't you ask that of all the women who _did_ chose to do that? 

No surprise that you would make a poll asking who would have an abortion a public poll. 

If abortion were outlawed today and I needed one, these day there are safer ways available to women with the means to obtain them. But if I was desperate enough and a coat hanger were my only option, I'd use it.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 17, 2009)

Why a back alley?  

The only people aborting after an outlaw would be the homeless?

Or is there going to be a gestapo raiding houses looking for home-aborters and the back alley is the safest spot?

I don't get this thread.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Men, and I say this tongue in cheek (after all, this is mal), that use women as tools are the biggest fucktards on the planet.



Women who follow the Amelia Warren school of wishful thinking, "I think of men as I want them to be", will be used by most men if given the chance.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 17, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> If I were a Republican, back in the day, I would send my pregnant daughter off to a boarding house for wonton women who shamed their parents, and tell all my elitist friends at the Yacht Club that she's gone to Europe for a year to study at Sorbonne. The child would be adopted and never mentioned again.



That is what happened to a life friend of mine after the 8th grade.  We saw her again in the 10th grade.  She went to a very ritzy place run by joyless women for "shameless" young girls.  She never saw her daughter after she left the place.  Still, she thinks of her every day, even more than forty years later.


----------



## Yurt (Dec 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Men, and I say this tongue in cheek (after all, this is mal), that use women as tools are the biggest fucktards on the planet.



actually ravi....it was said on air america...i heard it the other day...they claimed that republicans want abortion illegal and this will force women into back alleys with a coat hanger.....

take off your partisan cap for just a second....k....


----------



## Anguille (Dec 17, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > If I were a Republican, back in the day, I would send my pregnant daughter off to a boarding house for wonton women who shamed their parents, and tell all my elitist friends at the Yacht Club that she's gone to Europe for a year to study at Sorbonne. The child would be adopted and never mentioned again.
> ...


Similar thing happened to a woman I used to know. As a teenager she was talked out of an abortion and talked into leaving school for six months. They allowed her to see but not touch the baby she gave birth to. She said it had haunted her all her life.


----------



## chanel (Dec 17, 2009)

So she would have rather aborted? I think women who give up their babies to loving families that can't haave them are the bravest, most selfless people on earth. They are not given enough recognition.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 17, 2009)

NO, Not anymore, There are much easier and safer ways.


----------



## jillian (Dec 17, 2009)

Women with money would be able to go to civilized places where idiots don't try to make a personal religious decision into one of politics.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> If I were a Republican, back in the day, I would send my xxxxxxxx daughter off to x xxxxxxxx xxxxx xxx xxxxxx xxxxx xxx xxxxxx xxxxx xxxxxxx, xxx xxxx xxx xx xxxxxxx xxxxxxx xx xxx xxxxx xxxx xxxx xxx'x xxxx xx Europe for a year to study at Sorbonne. xxx xxxxx xxxxx xx xxxxxxx xxx xxxxx xxxxxxxxx xxxxx.


 
I'm sorry that I had to edit your post, but the unmentionable must never be seen in writing.


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?



I'm with Planned Parenthood on this one:

Report: Planned Parenthood Apologizes for Encouraging Donation Aimed at Aborting Black Babies - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com


----------



## Dis (Dec 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You're an idiot.  Shut the fuck up and go away, huh?


----------



## mal (Dec 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Liberals who Feel there are too Many People on the Planet do also... Communist Chinese... Should I Continue?

I Know you are not Bright enough to Understand when someone is being Ironic, so I will add a "Muthafukka" so you, Ingnorant Person, will hear me!



peace...


----------



## mal (Dec 18, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> ...



Unplanned Parenthood Hates Minorities.



peace...


----------



## mal (Dec 18, 2009)

Dis said:


> You're an idiot.  Shut the fuck up and go away, huh?



Yer gonna have to Ask Nicer than that, and I Know you aren't Capable of "Nice"... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Dec 18, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



So no Examples then?...



peace...


----------



## oreo (Dec 22, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> 
> Just Heard that Old Canard on Err Amerika as I was Enjoy the Incessant Whining of the Left about their Heretic Former Messiah and his Party's Failure to Deliver them the Socialism they Demand.
> 
> ...





I have a great idea!  How about buying a semi-truck load of condoms to make certain you don't get pregnant in the 1st place?  Da--Duh--Da--Duh--Da--Duh


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 23, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> 
> Just Heard that Old Canard on Err Amerika as I was Enjoy the Incessant Whining of the Left about their Heretic Former Messiah and his Party's Failure to Deliver them the Socialism they Demand.
> 
> ...



Hell NO!  

At 47 years old, with teenaged twins.  If I get pregnant I'll introduce Mr. Smith & Mr. Wesson to the space between my eyes, and pull the trigger.   

Two birds, one stone.    (I jest, I jest).....

Seriously, I'd go with the flow, have the amniocentesis and pray like hell it's a healthy baby.  Then prepare to be raising a kid when I'm supposed to be enjoying my "golden years" and an empty nest in 3 more years.

Glad this scenario is SO not going to happen.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 23, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> 
> Just Heard that Old Canard on Err Amerika as I was Enjoy the Incessant Whining of the Left about their Heretic Former Messiah and his Party's Failure to Deliver them the Socialism they Demand.
> 
> ...



Typical man, you doesn't understand a thing.


----------



## goshinj (Dec 23, 2009)

I would use my brain instead. Everyone always talks about abortion and how they would get rid of unwanted children. Answer: Use your fucking brain. I think we all know what protection is when it comes to sex. If not, pull your head out of your fucking ass.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 23, 2009)

because protection work 100% of the time.


----------



## goshinj (Dec 23, 2009)

Although, if everyone actually had a brain then they wouldn't be getting pregnant every 1.2 seconds and maybe some of these problems with newborn kids, abortion, etc. wouldn't have to happen. It's that simple. Wake the fuck up or shut the fuck up!


----------



## mal (Dec 23, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> ...



That's what Grandbabbies are for!... To Interrupt your Retirement! 



peace...


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 23, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Planned Parenthood:  Keeping the Negro population in check for almost 100 years.

"We don't want the word out that we want to exterminate the Negro population..."
Margaret Sanger
Founder, Planned Parenthood


----------



## mal (Dec 23, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



No Sir!...



peace...


----------



## Anguille (Dec 23, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...


 If any of that were in the least bit true, Sanger would be the right wing's hero.


----------



## mal (Dec 23, 2009)

Anguille said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Oh... That's Adorable... Trying to Deflect your Baby Killing Racist Hero's Words on to those who don't Support the Killing of Babies, REGARDLESS of Color:

Read away, Shitstain:

http://www.gateway.org/content/pdf/quotes.pdf



peace...


----------



## Anguille (Dec 23, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...


 First of all, your link to GateWay Prenancy Center's webpage does *NOT* display xsited1's invented quote.

  Second of all, Gateway Pregnancy Centers are rabidly anti-choice as is evidenced by their many claims to be:
_*"The vehicle that God has provided to share His message*_

*Biblically Pro-Choice?  No Way!*"
Gateway Pregnancy Centers   (973)399-8378

So you still need to provide evidence that Margaret Sanger ever said what xsited1 claims she said.

And you will need to provide evidence from a reliable source, not whacko fundmantalist forced birther websites.

Thank you.


----------



## Dante (Dec 23, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



hmmmmmm, a right wing-nut using distortion, deceit, and deception to dishonestly attach the motives of third parties onto opponents...hmmm...

eugenics knew no political party or ideology. eugenics was embraced by a wide spectrum of AMERICANS, of varying agendas and motives. MANY were well meanong christians.


----------



## Meister (Dec 23, 2009)

Without reading every post here, the feds would refer the abortion issue to the states.  It should never had been at the federal level in the first place.
Has anyone ever heard of putting the baby up for adoption, or is that too much of a dinosaur concept in this day and in this age?

Having said that, I do believe in abortions with special circumstances:
1.  Where inception was the result of a rape.
2.  The mother's life is at risk.


----------



## mal (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd Use a Candlestick in the Library...



peace...


----------



## Luissa (Dec 23, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> I'd Use a Candlestick in the Library...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



You make it very hard to like you sometimes.


----------



## mal (Dec 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > I'd Use a Candlestick in the Library...
> ...



_Boo Boo Kitty Fuck..._ 

Merry Christmas, Luissa...

It was a "Clue" Joke, if you didn't get it... 



peace...


----------



## Luissa (Dec 23, 2009)

oh! I got it!


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anguille said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Unfortunately, there is a lot of truth to it.  Just look at my original post:

Report: Planned Parenthood Apologizes for Encouraging Donation Aimed at Aborting Black Babies - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com

The Founder of PP supported negative eugenics.  It's also interesting that PP is in the abortion business and used to (they may still do) provide condoms that were the most unreliable on the market.  More pregnancies, more abortions, more money.  And now that the Democrats have the Hispanic vote, they'll need the black vote less and less.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 23, 2009)

chanel said:


> So she would have rather aborted? I think women who give up their babies to loving families that can't haave them are the bravest, most selfless people on earth. They are not given enough recognition.


Yes. She said that everytime she read in the news about a child that had been abused or murdered by it's parent she worried that it was the child she gave away. She felt terrible she had not done the right thing and aborted.

I could never abbandon a baby. Though I realize that often women find themselves in unforseen circumstances where they must put up their child for addoption and I have sympathy for them, but I have no respect for those irresponsible ones that go through with a pregnancy knowing they have no intention of ever caring for the child.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anguille said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> ...



All WHAT women?  In all the years I've heard leftists blathering about the apocryphal "coathanger abortions", I have yet to have someone pointed out to me who actually had one.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anguille said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Whereas killing the same child would have been totally forgettable.  And, of course, it would have been much better for that baby to have died than for her mother to have been unhappy about her being alive somewhere.  Yes?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 23, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...


 As if anyone would point out to you, especially someone like you, someone who had suffered through a coat hanger abortion.

Remember also. Many did not survive them. 

Sounds like you're suggesting dangerous back alley abortions never happened in the days before abortion went back to being legal.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 23, 2009)

A friend of mine's grandmother died from a back alley abortion. Married to a drunk who kept raping her, she couldn't bear the thought of having a 10th child. She got septicemia fand died, leaving 9 children orphaned.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 23, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
A fetus is not a child or a baby.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anguille said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...



Let me take care of that for you.  Here is the entire quote:

"We do not want the word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population and the minister is the man who can straighten that idea out if it ever occurs to any of their more rebellious members."  The source is a letter she wrote in 1939 to Dr. Clarence Gamble, the Procter & Gamble heir, who served as the Birth Control Federation of America's Southern regional director.  The letter is part of the Margaret Sanger Collection in the Library of Congress.  Please feel free to verify as you will.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anguille said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > So she would have rather aborted? I think women who give up their babies to loving families that can't haave them are the bravest, most selfless people on earth. They are not given enough recognition.
> ...



So let me get this straight.  She felt that because she was so worried about the child being abused, that she should have killed him instead?  Your friend is a moron.  Case closed.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 23, 2009)

I love when you guys always use that one to back up your arguement.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...



Uh huh.  "There are whole boatsful of them, but we're not telling YOU, you big meanie.  Just believe us!"

Or maybe I'll just believe that you're a lying sack.

Do I think that ignorant women occasionally did incredibly stupid and dangerous things to themselves?  Sure.  Do I think that I'm in any way obliged to care about those women?  About as much as you feel obliged to care about millions of innocent babies dying every year.  And no, I don't believe in "coathanger abortions", and can't think of a single reason on Earth that I would believe anything that any of your ilk says without reams and reams of proof, because frankly, I find you people less trustworthy than your average used care salesman.

What I DO know is that the VAST majority of abortions performed before Roe v. Wade were performed by duly licensed medical doctors who simply fudged the truth.  So if some halfwit slut decided to risk her life instead of finding one of these guys, well . . . let's just say they would have to invent new technology to measure my indifference.  My sympathy is and always will be with the completely innocent people dying in much, MUCH greater numbers now.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anguille said:


> A friend of mine's grandmother died from a back alley abortion. Married to a drunk who kept raping her, she couldn't bear the thought of having a 10th child. She got septicemia fand died, leaving 9 children orphaned.



Yeah, killing her own ass with a "back alley abortion" was the only option she had.

Could you people PLEASE spare me the melodramatic "Little Match Girl" sob stories?

You got one woman.  I'm still on the side of the millions of dead babies.  Call me when these "back alley abortion deaths" get anywhere near that total.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...



Thank you, Dr. Schweizer.  I can't decide if you're more ignorant in biology or vocabulary on this statement.  I do know you're a dumbass if you think your blank assertion on the subject carries the weight of a puff of warm hydrogen with me.


----------



## mal (Dec 24, 2009)

Anguille said:


> A friend of mine's grandmother died from a back alley abortion. Married to a drunk who kept raping her, she couldn't bear the thought of having a 10th child. She got septicemia fand died, leaving 9 children orphaned.



I LOVE Anecdotes... Exxxxxxxxxxxspecially ones of other People's Extended and Distant Family.



peace...


----------



## Anguille (Dec 24, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...


 Don't you think your post would be more believable if you didn't avoid verifying it yourself? 

If indeed the quote is legitimate, it's nonetheless ambiguous. It does not show that was her purpose, it only shows that she did not want her mission to be perceived that way. "Straighten that idea out" further implies that it was not her aim to exterminate Negros but that some would try to falsely claim it was.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 24, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...


 
You are the moron and you do not have it straight. She never said she wished she had killed her newborn. She wishes she had had the abortion instead of going through with the pregnancy.

I love how when you are wrong you make some asinine statement and then declare, "Case closed".


----------



## Anguille (Dec 24, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine's grandmother died from a back alley abortion. Married to a drunk who kept raping her, she couldn't bear the thought of having a 10th child. She got septicemia fand died, leaving 9 children orphaned.
> ...


 
Apparently it was. She was living in the slums of Pittsburg.

Sounds like you are fine with women getting abortions who could afford to bribe a doctor or travel to a place where they were legal. It's only poor women whose abortions you condemn.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 24, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...



I never said she wished she'd killed him as a newborn.  I said she wished she'd killed him so she wouldn't have to "suffer" not knowing what happened to him.  That's what having an abortion means:  killing a baby.

And I have another statement for you:  aside from killing him for her own convenience, the most abusive thing she could have done to that child was to keep him in her life.  She can rest easy in the assurance that however bad his adoptive parents are, they'd have to go a long way to be worse for him than an ignorant, self-absorbed twit like her.


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 20, 2011)

By opposing this bill, Reich wingers are creating death panels for women.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 20, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> By opposing this bill, Reich wingers are creating death panels for women.






*What Happened to the Women*

*A grand jury says Kermit Gosnell mistreated and killed abortion patients. Why did nobody stop him?*
​ Kermit Gosnell and abortion clinic regulation: Did pro-choice politics protect him? - By William Saletan - Slate Magazine


----------



## mal (Feb 20, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> By opposing this bill, Reich wingers are creating death panels for women.



Fuck you and your Dishonest Nazi Reference and Lie.



peace...


----------



## Cuyo (Feb 20, 2011)

chanel said:


> It will not be outlawed.  But mal is right that the old "back alley coat hanger" argument is pretty fucking lame.  As Bones, noted - they have pills.



I think the hypothetical argument provides for the pill... And any other legal means... Being outlawed as well as the surgical procedure.


----------



## Meister (Feb 20, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> By opposing this bill, Reich wingers are creating death panels for women.



What about the unborn child?  Oh yeah....they can't vote.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2011)

Cecelie1200 appears to have a stone-cold heart on this subject.  She does not understand that he own moral viewpoint remains very warped because of whatever she endured or  not earlier.  I am sorry for that, but other women have the right not to let a threat her own health or life be endangered by a pregnancy.  Moral sense tells us that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2011)

Meister said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > By opposing this bill, Reich wingers are creating death panels for women.
> ...


 
Meister, abortion is ok in case of life or health dangers to the women, or in case of incest, or in case of rape?  Are we in agreement with these limitations?


----------



## mal (Feb 20, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



Can you give me one example of an Abortion that was done to Save a Woman's Life?...



peace...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 20, 2011)

mal said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Well, if the woman was having an ectopic pregnancy, then it would have to be ended to keep from killing her.  I don't think those actually get counted in the abortion stats, though.  And, of course, the baby is doomed in that case, whatever happens.

There are a number of conditions and problems that can develop during a pregnancy that might be serious enough to warrant possibly ending the pregnancy.  Hypothyroidism, for example, can cause eclampsia or congestive heart failure.  Obviously, eclampsia would be another one, which is severe hypertension during the pregnancy, which can lead to kidney or liver damage, or even cerebral hemorrhage.  Once eclampsia is diagnosed, you pretty much either abort or deliver, depending on the circumstances.

I'm sure there are others.

Usually, when the mother's life and health are in danger, it's not from the pregnancy itself, but from something else, and the pregnancy somehow interferes with the treatment of that problem.  Say, for example, a pregnant woman who develops an aggressively malignant tumor and needs chemo or radiation therapy, which would harm or kill the unborn child, but endangers her if she waits until after the birth.


----------



## jillian (Feb 20, 2011)

mal said:


> Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> 
> Just Heard that Old Canard on Err Amerika as I was Enjoy the Incessant Whining of the Left about their Heretic Former Messiah and his Party's Failure to Deliver them the Socialism they Demand.
> 
> ...



I'd have the money to go where it's legal.

you're just screwing people too young and too poor to do so.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 20, 2011)

*Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?*

My gals all use a Black and Decker electric drill with the paint mixer attachment!


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 20, 2011)

The proverbial coathanger in the proverbial back alley isn't meant to be taken literally, I think. The underlying point is, making it illegal will introduce a greater amount of health risks to the woman who needs it bad enough. Personally, I suspect that for the more rabid social conservatives, the increased risk to those womens' health is an acceptable trade-off for the symbolic victory of a Roe v Wade overturn.


----------



## mal (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> The proverbial coathanger in the proverbial back alley isn't meant to be taken literally, I think. The underlying point is, making it illegal will introduce a greater amount of health risks to the woman who needs it bad enough. Personally, I suspect that for the more rabid social conservatives, the increased risk to those womens' health is an acceptable trade-off for the symbolic victory of a Roe v Wade overturn.



So 10's of Millions of Babies that have been Executed since Roe were Justified because of the Possibility of Death to the Mother for a TINY percentage, or the idea that Women would do Dangerous things to get the Inconvenience out of them?...

Noted.



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 20, 2011)

jillian said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> ...



Abortion is Birth Control then, Correct?...



peace...


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 20, 2011)

mal said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > The proverbial coathanger in the proverbial back alley isn't meant to be taken literally, I think. The underlying point is, making it illegal will introduce a greater amount of health risks to the woman who needs it bad enough. Personally, I suspect that for the more rabid social conservatives, the increased risk to those womens' health is an acceptable trade-off for the symbolic victory of a Roe v Wade overturn.
> ...





I'm not 100% sure if you're actually asking me an honest question, or if that's a rhetorical trick so you can try and restate my post in a way that's comfy for your preformed position and feewings on the topic.

I'll go with the latter. If it makes you feel better, go put a "abortion=genocide" bumpersticker on your car.


----------



## mal (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Sheldon said:
> ...



Silky... What Percentage of he 30 or 40 Million Abortions since Roe have been for Convenience in your Opinion?...

And after that, let me know what Percentage, with Documentation, saved a Woman's Life.



peace...


----------



## jillian (Feb 20, 2011)

mal said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



and that was where in my post?


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 20, 2011)

mal said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



No idea. Probably a non-insignificant percent. I can guarantee at least three that were done because of finances/life situation, aka convenience--but it's probably higher than that.


----------



## GStarz (Feb 20, 2011)

mal said:


> Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> 
> Just Heard that Old Canard on Err Amerika as I was Enjoy the Incessant Whining of the Left about their Heretic Former Messiah and his Party's Failure to Deliver them the Socialism they Demand.
> 
> ...



May I re-phrase the question?

*WOULD YOU USE A COAT HANGER ON AN ABORTIONIST IF BACK ALLEYS WERE ILLEGAL?*

When anyone is in a position to play God and state when a collection of human cells becomes a human life, then we can kill the unborn. I don't see any halos and miracles coming from abortionists who say they know that answer, so until further notice, I say, "Err on the side of caution - and life." 

The arrogance of secularists who kill indiscriminately and then claim a humanitarian mindset is staggering.


----------



## Meister (Feb 20, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



Jake.....yes we are in agreement with those limitations.  I never had a problem with those specific issues with abortion.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 21, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Kansas just outlawed coathangers!


Gives 'Bleeding Kansas' a whole new meaning


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 21, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > No, I would let the unwanted bastard be born and then blame the Republicans and Conservatives every day of this poor kids life for him even being here!  I would never stop to even consider my own foolish actions for getting pregnant with a child I didn't want.  That would be taking personal responsibility for my actions and here in America I don't have to do that anymore.
> ...


People don't want their children born into a Republican world?


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > No, I would let the unwanted bastard be born and then blame the Republicans and Conservatives every day of this poor kids life for him even being here!  I would never stop to even consider my own foolish actions for getting pregnant with a child I didn't want.  That would be taking personal responsibility for my actions and here in America I don't have to do that anymore.
> ...


OR- the wife goes a trip to Europe and when they come back, by daughter has a little sister.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 21, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> I do not believe that the government has any business telling anybody, ladies included, what they can and can't do to or with their bodies



Not her body. Another human life. This is biology 101





> It's not government property.  It's yours and you should have the freedom to use it as you wish.



Like strapping a bomb to it and walking into Times Square to set it off?


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 21, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'd find an unethical doctor.  Safer than a back alley thing.
> ...


Interesting, then to compare America's condition today to that of the 50s...


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 21, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> ...


So only white babies should be aborted? Who cares why they donated the money? Even if the money did go to abort black babies, so what? The mother would have aborted the baby anyway- if not that dollar, another one.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 21, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> no most women would use a menstral extraction kit...legal and much safer....do you have any clue how many ways there are to abort?



Obviously not. Mal is more interested in imagining the body parts and bodily secretions, as usual, which is evident by his poll questions. I think he gets off on this sort of thing. "Camel Toe" -- _Oh giggle.._.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Or the 8th grade girl goes off to Catholic boarding school until the summer just before the 10th grade and rejoins us a sadder, somber girl.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 21, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Planned Parenthood:  Keeping the Negro population in check for almost 100 years.
> 
> "We don't want the word out that we want to exterminate the Negro population..."
> Margaret Sanger
> Founder, Planned Parenthood


Every single black baby ever aborted at a PP facility was aborted by the mother.

All PP does is provide the service. is it their fault a disproportionate number of blacks kill their unborn children?

Oh, and it's not like it's a bad thing.

What we see here is liberal eugenics in action. And the world is better for it. 

The only downside, as highlighted at the start of _Idiocracy_ that than much of the lower tenth still continues to reproduce at an alarming rate while more valuable members of society put off having children in order to pursue their careers. This leads, as eugenicists have been warning for over one hundred years, to a dangerous situation for society. We must increase education among the lower classes and ensure that abortion and birth control is available to them while removing programs than incentivize breeding among the lower classes and tend to be abused by the same. They can further be encouraged to control their populations with, for example, programs that offer a monetary award for qualifying persons who undergo permanent sterilization procedures. For various legal reasons, such programs will need to be offered and financed through private entities and not-for-profits, in order to ensure that can be targeted towards and offered to to proper demographics.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 21, 2011)

Furthermore, to encourage reproduction among the most desirable classes, we must make use of Hollywood and cultural outlets to encourage people to once again take pride in large and strong families. Religion can also be an invaluable tool in this regard, as history has shown us. The tools are in place, but I fear they are not being properly utilized.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 21, 2011)

GStarz said:


> When anyone is in a position to play God and state when a collection of human cells becomes a human life, then we can kill the unborn.



A human life begins with the creation of a human organism. Biology 101.

What's that have to do with the matter?





> I don't see any halos and miracles coming from abortionists who say they know that answer


I'm not an abortion provider, but I just answered that question.


> , so until further notice, I say, "Err on the side of caution - and life."


Life's not the issue, but I have repeatedly say to err on the side of caution when in doubt.




> The arrogance of secularists who kill indiscriminately and then claim a humanitarian mindset is staggering.


?


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 21, 2011)

*Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?*

I have not read the entire thread and maybe this has already been said, but Hell no, I would not... can you imagine how valuable the book rights alone would be for the story of the first pregnant man?  I doubt I would ever have to work again.

Immie


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 21, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> *Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?*
> 
> I have not read the entire thread and maybe this has already been said, but Hell no, I would not... can you imagine how valuable the book rights alone would be for the story of the first pregnant man?  I doubt I would ever have to work again.
> 
> Immie



Book rights?  What year are YOU living in?  You'd have your own reality show!  We'd all be attending every single pre-natal visit with you, watching your wife try to comfort you when you burst out crying during Hallmark commercials or the first time you can't button your jeans and have to switch over to maternity pants, debating what color you should paint the nursery over the water cooler at work, buying "Team Immie" shirts in blue and pink to show whether we're rooting for you to have a boy or a girl . . . the merchandising opportunities are phenomenal.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 21, 2011)

mal said:


> Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?
> 
> Just Heard that Old Canard on Err Amerika as I was Enjoy the Incessant Whining of the Left about their Heretic Former Messiah and his Party's Failure to Deliver them the Socialism they Demand.
> 
> ...



And miss out on all of the free entitlements?


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 22, 2011)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > *Would you Use a Coat Hanger in a Back Alley if Abortion were Outlawed?*
> ...



Hey, I might even give Tiger Woods a run for his sponsorship dollars!  And, I don't suppose I would have to worry about labor pains either since I would definitely be forced to have a C-Section!

Immie


----------



## mdn2000 (Feb 22, 2011)

abortion, how is there even a debate

Anti-Abortion and Pro-Choice Homepage

*Warning Graphic Picture In Link !*

http://anti-abortion.info/images/aborted_9_week_fetus.jpg


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2011)

There is a debate because there are so much at risk for the mother and the fetus.  Abortion on demand is wrong.  No abortion is wrong.  The truth is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 29, 2011)

So they can't find a condom, but they can find a backalley abortionist?


----------



## JBeukema (May 8, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> So they can't find a condom, but they can find a backalley abortionist?


----------



## mal (May 8, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> So they can't find a condom, but they can find a backalley abortionist?



It's not their Fault...

It's Big Fat Bald White Oil's Fault... 



peace...


----------



## rdean (May 8, 2011)

I could never understand the Republicans fixation with Abortion.  

Because they breed. You're facilitating the problem if you give an animal or a person ample food supply. 

S.C. Lt. Gov. Andre Bauer Compares Helping Poor to Feeding Stray Animals - Political Hotsheet - CBS News






I don't understand this, "Get 'em born and then let the fuckers starve" mentality.  Slashing funding for education will ensure no one has a future.  Welcome to the USA of Republicans.


----------



## rdean (May 8, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > So they can't find a condom, but they can find a backalley abortionist?



Republicans are also against condoms.


----------



## old navy (May 8, 2011)

On what would I hang my coat?

Seriously though, I born was to a 15 year old girl in 1959. She married my dad and stayed married until his death from lung cancer. He used to get his cigarettes from a back alley.


----------

